# Ivysaur for President!



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello people of TBT. Your fellow member Ivysaur here. 
I have a few things to say before I make my speech.
I would like to thank Storm for making the site, and all the moderators for doing their jobs very well.
Now, on to my speech.

First off, I would like to point out the poll at the top of the screen. Please select who you are going to vote for. 
Now, I believe these are the most important reasons that I should become president. 

1. I will make everybody a vegetarian. I have enough leafs to feed TBT for a year, and produce more every day. Leave carnivores behind!

2. I will stop Gorons from taking over the world with my army of Zoras. Yes, GoronKing, this does mean you will have to leave. 

3. Look at my avi, does that not have enough meaning in itself?

4. I will stop Mod abuse, and I SHALL BAN WHOEVER DISAGREES. 

5. And my final reason, because if you dont vote for me, I will take my long vine and shove it up your ...

Thank you and have a good day.

Ivysaur and Alecks 09.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

You got my vote.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 27, 2009)

Squirtle for president!
1. He let's people eat whatever they want.
So Squirtle wins.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur has his own fier :<


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2009)

Deoxys for president.
1. He can change forms.
2. He knows Hyper Beam, a move that pwns all.
3. He'll kick your ass if you disagree.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 27, 2009)

ARCHY1121 FOR PREZ!
I IS GONNA KILL OFF THE PEOPLE WHO HATE ME!
AND I WILL LET EVERYONE EAT ALL OF THE BAD BAD POSTS!


----------



## melly (Jul 27, 2009)

I choose storm, your rules are to dictorish
1.) I LOVE meat, I'm romanian, so we like meat
2.) gorans ftw in my opinion
3.) I see no mod abuse anywhere

storm and oddcrazy make great leaders on tbt


----------



## Kiley (Jul 27, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Squirtle for president!
> 1. He let's people eat whatever they want.
> So Squirtle wins.


YAY!
you reminded me of my old squirtle shirt :S


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur has more reasons to win.

Lol I made this topic popular.

I am your vice president now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 27, 2009)

Better yet.
Mega for emperor of earth!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2009)

No, no, no wait.

Mewtwo for president.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur and Alecks 09.
Whipping for a better community.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur and Alecks 09 are currently in the lead with 4 votes. Thank you to all our supporters!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Free Pokeballs every Friday!


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Free Pokeballs every Friday!


And inside the pokeballs are

Ivysaur and Alecks 09 BADGES!!!


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Squirtle for president!
> 1. He let's people eat whatever they want.
> So Squirtle wins.


No. Squirtle only lets you drink water. So humanity would die. Nice try though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Voters also get 100 TBTB for voting for Ivysaur 09!


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 27, 2009)

odd or else he will eat my soul...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Why can't you see this is srs harry?


----------



## Zachary (Jul 27, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> ARCHY1121 FOR PREZ!
> I IS GONNA KILL OFF THE PEOPLE WHO HATE ME!
> AND I WILL LET EVERYONE EAT ALL OF THE BAD BAD POSTS!


Can I start with yours?


----------



## Away236 (Jul 27, 2009)

lugia...he's a nice guy


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Voters also get 100 TBTB for voting for Ivysaur 09!


Bells please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Will do :


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur and Alecks 09 is 1 vote ahead of OddCrazy, who are both owning Storm in the competition.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

*Ahem*

I have another speech to make. 

First off, I would like to thank all my followers and supporters. Thank you.

I would like to announce that many of you have been naming people who you think should join the competition. I do believe that in the rule book, it says no joining after the competition has already started. 

So please, no more of this nonsense. 

Good luck to all my competitors, this is Ivysaur 09, signing out.

Ivysaur and Alecks 09.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i vote for ivysaur


----------



## Zachary (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> *Ahem*
> 
> I have another speech to make.
> 
> ...


This whole things kind of stupid. I mean, you can say your president, but you will really have no power.

This is a forum, our leaders are the admins and mods.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Ivysaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wants zack to notice this thing is all a joke*

What do you mean, young boy? Please just select your vote and move on.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just voted your ass.

Rape time now, plz?


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

OCM

IVYSAUR!

*wants bells*


----------



## Numner (Jul 27, 2009)

I see no Numner...


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I see no Numner...


Nummer did not join the competition in time.

You might as well vote for me.


----------



## Numner (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gone :<
If you love me NOMINATE ME


----------



## Tyler (Jul 27, 2009)

Ice cream for all who vote odd!


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 27, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ice cream for all who vote odd!


wheres my ice cream?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2009)

Vote Cyndaquil!


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Vote Cyndaquil!


No.
No
Nononononononononononononononono.
NO!

Giving away baby bulbasaurs for all my voters!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moves?


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Ivysaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the baby bulbasaurs know solar beam, razor leaf, hydro pump, and flame thrower.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Does not approve of hax-

Vote Cyndaquil gais!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, I will now post my speech.

Ahem. Her goes.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big>*FREE COOKIES FOR WHOEVER VOTES FOR ME!!!*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## gerardo781 (Jul 27, 2009)

I vote for the originals...

+ You just joined here today..


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

I vote for Anarchy! :yay:
That, or Floridian voting machines.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Noooo. I was so far ahead. But Odd has taken the league! 

COME ON. VOTE FOR ME


----------



## melly (Jul 27, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ice cream for all who vote odd!


 :O  thats bribing, it;'s illigal in a campaign

same with for Ivysaur , "100 bells for whoever votes for me"


 >_< whats the world coming to? XD


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the world coming to you ask?

Its falling apart by illegal drugs and bribing in presidential campaigns. Which brings me to my next slogan ... 

Ill stop global warming!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lazy bums voting for someone who thinks he can create more jobs and handout moneys, all while being something other than white.

Owait.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur 09, stopping global warming. Vote today!


----------



## melly (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Ivysaur 09, stopping global warming. Vote today!


what if I don't believe in global warming? :O


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft. Typical Republican.  ^_^


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Dont start flame on my thread!


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. I have a horrible political temper.  B)


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 27, 2009)

I vote for OCM!
W00t.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charmander, use flame on ivysaur! Its super effective  Lol


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 27, 2009)

Enough said.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 27, 2009)

I voted for Odd. If you were a Bulbasaur, I would've voted for you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical Dem.

Nah, I just hate Obama.

Alot. 

VOTE CYNDAQUIL.


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY POLITICAL OBSESSIVENESS NOW CAUSES ME TO HATE YOU WITH A BURNING PASSION!
JK
And yes, Cyndaquil FTW!


----------



## Miranda (Jul 27, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 27, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Huh?


I don't get it either, Miran. xD


----------



## Numner (Jul 27, 2009)

I vote Miranda!
_NOT!_ ( _not_ )


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I vote Miranda!
> _NOT!_ ( _not_ )


What?


----------



## Numner (Jul 27, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno know.
So don't bother asking xD


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late! I already asked. :]


----------



## Numner (Jul 27, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!
I've been bamboozled
*Runs off*


----------



## rafren (Jul 27, 2009)

OCM FTW.


----------



## Numner (Jul 27, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> OCM FTL.


Yeah! IKR?


----------



## miku hatsune (Jul 28, 2009)

Charizard ftw.


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

miku hatsune said:
			
		

> Charizard ftw.


Nothing like a little fire power in political sparring?
amirite


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2009)

Never.Will.I.Vote.For.You.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 28, 2009)

I clicked the 'fitzy' option.


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Never.Will.I.Vote.For.You.


Nwivfy Ftw xD
That's the most awesome word eva


----------



## Shiny Star (Jul 28, 2009)

Go Ivysaur!

I voted Ivysaur!


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

This is ********.


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2009)

Yah man.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 28, 2009)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> Go Ivysaur!
> 
> I voted Ivysaur!


You rock.


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2009)

-_'- OCM FTW. Still.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 28, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> -_'- OCM FTW. Still.


But I promised TBT Bells and Baby Bulbasaurs ...


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2009)

Orly?


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> -_'- OCM FTW. Still.


booo.
None of em.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 28, 2009)

ANOTHER SPEECH - 

Im giving out free Xboxes/Nintendo Dsi's to whoever votes for me!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 28, 2009)

You are taking this thing way to far.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> You are taking this thing way to far.


No I am not.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 28, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> ANOTHER SPEECH -
> 
> Im giving out free Xboxes/Nintendo Dsi's to whoever votes for me!


Grats on stealing RRoD 360s.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 28, 2009)

Voting ends in 4 days!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 28, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> ANOTHER SPEECH -
> 
> Im giving out free Xboxes/Nintendo Dsi's to whoever votes for me!


I've got both, and I like meat, and you suck. OddCrazyMe, and Miranda 2012!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm going for storm because my Leaf blade can cut off your long vine and if that doesn't work my army of Arcainines will burn it off and my army of Pidgeots will blow you away.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 28, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Ivysaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you copy it?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 28, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like sure.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 28, 2009)

Celebi for president. >:O

1. It can teleport to another time, so it'll know what to change to improve the future. 
2. It's cuter than Ivysaur.
3. It can shove an even longer vine than yours up your ...


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

Numner for president!
I mean, I already own 2 people here.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

Umbreon is better than Ivysaur. Arcainine is better than Umbreon. That must mean, Arcainine for president. Umbreon for vice president.


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 28, 2009)

Another challenger appears!


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 28, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> This is pathetic.


i agree... this is fail...


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> ANOTHER SPEECH -
> 
> Im giving out free Xboxes/Nintendo Dsi's to whoever votes for me!


Liar! 
 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 28, 2009)

I wish there was a Buizel running. :\


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2009)

OCM FTW.


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 28, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> OCM FTW.


^5's!
Woo! :]


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaaayyyy!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 28, 2009)

I voted for OCM. I don't like Ivysaur.


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

And then... MICHAEL WESTEN SWOOPS IN AND SHOOTS EVERYBODY AND WINS THE ELECTION!


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 28, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I voted for OCM. *I don't like Ivysaur. *


You didn't have to say that....
:/


----------



## Gnome (Jul 28, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant the pokemon not the user. d:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't like the Pokemon. Sorry for the confusion. >.>


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. xD
My bad.


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

I hate all these people.
But I don't hate vest.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 28, 2009)

Screw the election, we're dictators now.


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Screw the election, we're dictators now.


Woo!


----------



## MygL (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yes


No


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Arceus, use Judgment n c who the real prez is


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 30, 2009)

Oddcrazy in the lead.

COME ON AND VOTE FOR ME


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 30, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Oddcrazy in the lead.
> 
> COME ON AND VOTE FOR ME


Make me.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 30, 2009)

Really stupid topic is really stupid.


----------



## Shade (Jul 30, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Oddcrazy in the lead.
> 
> COME ON AND VOTE FOR ME


I will never vote for you! >:O


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 30, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Really stupid topic is really stupid.


Fail post is fail.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 30, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you know its true. This topic is stupid.


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jul 30, 2009)

well storm may not be winning but he owns the site so auto fail for all teh others


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 31, 2009)

Vote ends tommorow.


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

OCM Don't win


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 31, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> OCM Don't win


I know im supposed to win.


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

No
Not you
Storm
and not OCM
none


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 31, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> No
> Not you
> Storm
> and not OCM
> none


nope def. me.


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Niall (Jul 31, 2009)

I vote OCM


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 31, 2009)

Niall said:
			
		

> I vote OCM


I vote killing you,.


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Niall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote burning you >:[
No one kills Niall ):


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 31, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Ivysaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote killing both of you for not voting Ivysaur.


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ivysaur can kiss my candy [ nevermind ] >:[


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 31, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Ivysaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Candy taste good, so ill kiss it.


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o-o
lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2009)

I vote Totodile!


----------



## Erica (Jul 31, 2009)

*Why a president?
*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 31, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't, that's exactly what I was going to say you just said it before me so I still said it. =P


----------



## Orange (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know. The American flag makes me feel like an outcast.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 1, 2009)

Storm


----------



## rafren (Aug 1, 2009)

OCM.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 1, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> I don't know. The American flag makes me feel like an outcast.


Makes me feel the same way.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2009)

Nanerpus FTW


----------



## Gnome (Aug 1, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*assasinates* Ok, party over everyone go home!


----------



## fitzy (Aug 1, 2009)

*goes home*


----------



## Gnome (Aug 1, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you're taking this too far. You're some noob that joined like what? last week?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Ivysaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay... what happened while I was gone?


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 1, 2009)

0_o


----------



## Zachary (Aug 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some noob joined and started a stupid campaign and promised us Xbox's and stuff.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Thanks for the support!
Ivysaur and I won the race, yes!
Free internet cookies!


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 2, 2009)

IVYSAUR FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> IVYSAUR FOR PRESIDENT!


YES!


YESSSSS!


----------



## The Bell Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd Choose Ivysaur or Storm hmmm....You got my vote Ivysaur!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Assassination! BWAAA!


----------



## Jasonnman (Aug 2, 2009)

Not voting,Cuz ima gonna fire blast ur ass,

jokes got my vote


----------



## Duckie (Aug 2, 2009)

Haruhi Suzimiya for prez.
owait- shes already God..
Hmm.. how about Chuck Norris for prez?


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!

NOOOOO!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Miku can be our
Singer.

We won nyway soooo.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

I refuse to do such nonsense.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Duckie said:
			
		

> Haruhi Suzimiya for prez.
> owait- shes already God..
> Hmm.. how about Chuck Norris for prez?


He got my vote!


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Duckie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter. Even if he got no votes he'd still win.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

We won anyway.

Let the leaffest begin!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

I never got Chuck Norris jokes :<


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2009)

Storm or OCM are the only members that deserve it. Maybe Bul too.


----------



## Ivysaur (Aug 4, 2009)

AND THE WINNER IS!!!!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> ME! </div>


----------



## Niall (Aug 4, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> AND THE WINNER IS!!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> ME! </div>


You don't win OCM does


----------



## Ivysaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Niall said:
			
		

> Ivysaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get your eyes checked.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Uses Charizard to Burn Ivysaur*

YAY!


----------



## Away236 (Aug 8, 2009)

ivysaur's so weak, chuck norris said "hi" and it was SUPER EFFECTIVE


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *Uses Charizard to Burn Ivysaur*
> 
> YAY!


w00t, assassination. >


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know why they call it an assassination. 

It's really assinate, but you have to put the "ass" in front of the actual word. In this case, it's Ivysaur.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

New election
Put me in there


----------



## Orange (Aug 8, 2009)

Eh, president of what?


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Eh, president of what?


Oranges


----------



## Orange (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't need a president...
maybe a butler.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEMEME

Oh wait, what kind of butler.
Like the ruler butler
Or the ruled butler?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I saw was that^

So...

I herd u leik mudkipz.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun get it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or do you?


----------



## Orange (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One that's a butler, not an Ivysaur...


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a butler.
I think :|


----------



## Orange (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I'm a butler.
> I think :|


Ah, you want votes?


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes
Vote for me!
*Does upside down peace sign*


----------



## Orange (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would, but since you're not in the list...
New election?


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shya xD


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shno.


----------



## Ivysaur (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again. Election is over. I won. Now storm make me a global mod or else.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First stage:
Denial


----------



## Ivysaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Ivysaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd stage. Becoming a global mod.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2009)

I checked my eyes, they're fine. You only got 3 votes, OCM got 31 votes.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I checked my eyes, they're fine. You only got 3 votes, OCM got 31 votes.


c:
xD


----------

